# World Ag Expo



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm going to be going to the World Ag Expo out in California this coming week. I have wanted to go for a couple years but never have because it's so far away......found some pretty cheap plane tickets so I decided to go......flying out Monday.

Was wondering if any haytalk members had been to this show before and if so tell me kind of what to expect. I have heard that this is the show to go to for hay equipment because hay is big business out there like corn and beans are in the Midwest. I'm going to be there for all three days of the show....I assume I will need all three days to cover it?

Hayden


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You watch out for those wild California women while your out there Hayden......and be sure and take some pictures..of the haying equipment that is... .

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> You watch out for those wild California women while your out there Hayden......and be sure and take some pictures..of the haying equipment that is... .
> 
> Regards, Mike


 Lol......will take take plenty of pictures and give a report.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Thought I would post some pictures of the expo and give a report.....really enjoyed it and it was well worth going to. I saw a lot of really cool hay equipment that you don't see out here in the east. The show catered mostly to the hay/silage industry along with some specialty equipment for the nut and fruit industry......there was a good bit of big tillage equipment as well. Pretty much no grain farming equipment which is well represented at the Louisville show......Claas did have a combine but they were the only ones that did. Something that did jump out to me was that in the vast selection of hay equipment there was not a single round baler. Also Vermeer only had industrial equipment like trenchers and grinders and no hay equipment which I thought was really strange.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

A few more.....



















3 string baler 






haydaulic drive baler from what I can tell? 






grape harvester 






nut windrower


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Forgot to mention that most of the big manufactures had huge self propelled silage choppers and massive articulated tractors with blades on the front to pack the silage.....forgot to take any pictures of these. Supposedly the county the show is hosted in is the largest dairy producing county in the country.

Also I was able to look at and talk to the company that builds the Twinstar hay rakes that I have been looking into. Was able to talk to the owner of the company who seemed to be very honest in answering my questions/concerns......got a lot of great info. The rake looked to be very well made and heavily built. Think I'm going to buy one if I can choke down the cost.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Any particular reason you like the TwinStar over the similar Vermeer?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Grateful11 said:


> Any particular reason you like the TwinStar over the similar Vermeer?


 Yes, there are a few reasons but the big reason is I believe that the Twinstar will work better in terraced fields with the way that the basket is mounted to the frame with the tires in the center of the basket and gauge wheels on the ends. The design of the Vermeer looks as if when the tire at the front of the basket crosses over the terrace first that the basket could bottom out on the terrace before the tire at the back end of the basket crosses the terrace to raise it up. Overall I just liked most of the design features of the Twinstar better and felt it is made a little bit heavier than the Vermeer.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

I am glad you enjoyed looking over western haying equipment. I would expect you could not find a 2 string baler ether.

You got me thinking,its close to 15 years since I have been.Bad hip has made walking the last 5 years to painful to think about it.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

FarmerCline said:


> Yes, there are a few reasons but the big reason is I believe that the Twinstar will work better in terraced fields with the way that the basket is mounted to the frame with the tires in the center of the basket and gauge wheels on the ends. The design of the Vermeer looks as if when the tire at the front of the basket crosses over the terrace first that the basket could bottom out on the terrace before the tire at the back end of the basket crosses the terrace to raise it up. Overall I just liked most of the design features of the Twinstar better and felt it is made a little bit heavier than the Vermeer.


Looks rather like the New Holland "216 Unitized Rake" that used to be in the brochures... (don't know if they still make them or not... never saw one in person-- nobody in this part of the country using them that I know of...)

Later! OL J R


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Ray 54 said:


> I am glad you enjoyed looking over western haying equipment. I would expect you could not find a 2 string baler ether.
> 
> You got me thinking,its close to 15 years since I have been.Bad hip has made walking the last 5 years to painful to think about it.


 Actually MF/Hesston had a 1840 14x18 2 string baler as well as a 3 string. NH had a 5070 2 string converted into a 3 string. Are there any 16x18 2 string balers out that way or is everything 3 string?


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

I think 16 x 18 was the most common 2 string size. My guess is there may not have been a 100, 2 string balers sold in California since 1980. Maybe in the far north cattle county there are some. It got so professional hay haulers would not touch 2 wire bales in the 70's. Wire was standard until the plastic twine became common. They used a device called a hay boom to lift ever bale so having less bales to a ton was a advantage and having less bales in a load meant less shifting of the load.

Also everyone used NH Harrowbeds since the early 60's.My guess is hay theft has pushed the big bales as much as any other factor. Stack Wagons and the Hay squeeze haying is hands free until feeding.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

No wild California women?


----------



## knud (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi

Which show would you recommend a foreigner to attend if the interess is hay production in medium scale and in farm machinery in general
World Ag Expo, Tulare or The National Farm Show in Louisville ?

Look forward to hearing your response


----------



## DohrmannEnt (Nov 23, 2010)

knud said:


> Hi
> 
> Which show would you recommend a foreigner to attend if the interess is hay production in medium scale and in farm machinery in general
> World Ag Expo, Tulare or The National Farm Show in Louisville ?
> ...


I cannot truly answer your question, but do want to let you know that World Ag Expo and Tulare are the same show. The World Ag Expo is hosted in Tulare, CA so it is commonly referred to as the Tulare Show


----------



## knud (Sep 12, 2010)

DohrmannEnt said:


> I cannot truly answer your question, but do want to let you know that World Ag Expo and Tulare are the same show. The World Ag Expo is hosted in Tulare, CA so it is commonly referred to as the Tulare Show


Hi Dohrmann

Thanks for your respond

I am actually aware of that Wordl ag Expo takes place in Tulare- but not aware of that its also named The Tulare Show.

Do you visit one of the shows reguraly ?

Due to the time of the year will I prefer the show in Tulare, since I also plan to travel around and in February do I assume it can cold and snowy in Kentucky


----------

